

The Fiction of Self-Exposure - benbreen
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-fiction-of-self-exposure

======
Animats
The short version: _" Sex and food and self-congratulation: this could also
serve as an ungenerous summary of most social media."_

~~~
cafard
And for that matter of a lot that is published in print, in The New Yorker
among other places.

------
pdog
The title should be, _The Self of Exposure Fiction._

